# Look at this



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm more excited by the installer or the idea of an Ice Cream KANGwich.

This was referenced by the developer in a thread on XDA called PARTY, close to the end, in the Thunderbolt General section.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I just wonder why it uses non ics launchers? Pausing and reading whats being done makes it looked like more of an ics skin.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Is that an install wizard that runs in recovery? That's actually pretty neat.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not exactly too keen on another ROM based on the battery draining leak.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Aroma installer has been around for a while. I wouldn't mind knowing more about the Rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Armada said:


> I'm not exactly too keen on another ROM based on the battery draining leak.


+1 lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

